# How do I figure the measurement for a tincture?



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I have about 2 pounds of organic Milk Thistle powder coming my way. How do I measure the correct amount for a tincture? How much milk thistle powder to vodka/rum? What would the dosage be after the tincture is made? This would be just for general overall liver health. No problems at the moment.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The general rule of thumb is 1 part dried herbs to 5 parts alcohol. For fresh herbs: 1:2 or 1:3. It is best to use Vodka because you can get a higher alcohol content (and it's cheaper than rum). Try to get as close to 90-100 proof as you can. Let it set a month, shaking it vigorously daily. Strain and bottle. You would generally use 2 to 3 ml of the tincture of Milk Thistle 2x a day as a liver protector.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks Karen, that's what I needed.


----------

